# Meet the Moots....Vamoots CR 62 cm



## AndyMc2006

View attachment 245058


View attachment 245059


I will eventually post pics but I am having problems with my camera so for now this will work.

I have had 5 rides on it and I love it, fits like a glove and very comfortable.

Its 62 cm, Campy Chorus, record hubs, cxp 33 wheels


----------



## pgsky

Campy and Moots are a great combo. Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## HazemBata

Never get tired of seeing those simple, elegant Ti frames. Congrats.


----------



## quinnlogan

*Very Nice*

What made you choose the CR over the standard Vamoots?


----------



## AndyMc2006

I have been accustomed to a "race type" geometry so the dealer thought the CR would be a better choice for me, so far no regrets.


----------



## quinnlogan

Nice, yeah that's my logic too. I was just about to complete ordering a Vamoots, but switched to the CR choice also. Happy to hear you're liking it. 

Out of curiosity, how tall are you riding the 62? Your seat post doesn't look too tall. I ride at 80 cm seat post hight and was concerned about too much extension, but the folks at Moots reassured me it would be fine.


----------



## AndyMc2006

yes, size 62, 6ft 4", 250lbs


----------



## cohiba7777

Mine came in today - CR frame 55.5 and I went Chorus as well - like your grey-wrap look - might just have to poach that idea. Best of luck with her!


----------



## tonyn

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected]

*Titanium road bike*

I am interested in buying a Moots CR titatanium roadbike or possible just the frame. I would like a 62cm frame. I am 6' 3" and 250lbs.. which is why I would like titanium. Does anyone have a suggestion for the best place to purchase the bike or frame online?


----------



## cohiba7777

[email protected] said:


> I am interested in buying a Moots CR titatanium roadbike or possible just the frame. I would like a 62cm frame. I am 6' 3" and 250lbs.. which is why I would like titanium. Does anyone have a suggestion for the best place to purchase the bike or frame online?


where do you live ? I have a great dealer in Delaware that I'd highly recommend if you are in a 350 mile or so distance - :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

*Moots road bike*

I live in Huntington Beach, OC California


----------



## cohiba7777

bummer - I don't personally like the idea of going online to do this - part of the Moots experience is the buy and build - once I was measured and waited for my frame I assisted with the build up at my LBS - I loved it as I did most of it myself - was a real treat to know my bike that way - would love to see others have the same experience - such a value.


----------



## AndyMc2006

*62 CM Moots Vamoots CR*



cohiba7777 said:


> bummer - I don't personally like the idea of going online to do this - part of the Moots experience is the buy and build - once I was measured and waited for my frame I assisted with the build up at my LBS - I loved it as I did most of it myself - was a real treat to know my bike that way - would love to see others have the same experience - such a value.


If you go to the Moots website they list there authorized dealers in your area. I agree it is an enjoyable buying experience. 

You can also find them used on ebay, although 62cm might be hard to find. Mine is about a year old, im considering selling it. Full Campy Chorus, cxp 33 wheels, record hubs. Let me know if your interested and I will send you my email.


----------

